# What to do with rubbed mane for shows



## Bright (Aug 18, 2014)

The picture is how she looked at the show mane wise.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I would roach, just makes everything look neater. Do you know what she's rubbing her mane off on? It might do you well to prevent her access to whatever it is that she's losing her mane on.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I think the only thing you can do with that mane right now is roach it. With so much missing the braids just wouldn't look good at all IMO.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Would a single braid running along the top of the neck work?


----------



## Bright (Aug 18, 2014)

She rubbed it off on the hay rings, we will be soon getting horse rings. I probably will roach it, i'll get better picture soon, as its grown out into a mow hawk.


----------

